
Nuclear Reactor Wall Charts - kqr2
http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2009/12/nuclear-reactor-wall-charts.html
======
scorxn
Reminds me of Stephen Biesty's books. <http://amzn.com/0590738704> Blew my
mind as a kid. Come to think of it, my nephew needs an xmas present.

------
bullfrognm
Repost -

NEI has generously provided permission to share the drawings free-of-charge at
a resolution consistent with print-out at roughly 11"x17", which is very
usable "for educational purposes," e.g., in the classroom. NEI retains the
rights to higher resolution images, and marketing thereof.

With this in mind I collected hard copies of the charts for 100+ reactors and
have had them digitized. The University of New Mexico set up the website, and
will be repository for the 40+ hard-copy charts I had in my personal
collection.

The reactor diagrams are copyright Nuclear Engineering International magazine.
High-resolution scans, and poster prints, are available for sale. For more
information or a quotation contact wdal at neimagazine dot com.

BTW -- I, too, wish someone had done such drawings for Chernobyl, the Russian
VVER, and a few other unique designs. Some of the reactor vendors have
e-pictures of their current offerings.

~~~
bullfrognm
P.S. Article in Wired this morning
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006656>

~~~
bullfrognm
Actually here: <http://current.com/16ega4c>

------
cmelbye
Wow, I really want to make a poster of this as a gift. Do you think I could
take this file to Kinkos and have them make a poster of it?

~~~
timdorr
Looking at the Original size, there is too much JPEG compression for it to be
usable for print. Some needs to upload a document format of this (PDF or
otherwise) or a higher-resolution image.

~~~
kqr2
Actually, as mentioned in the article, the original pdfs are from:

<http://econtent.unm.edu/cdm4/browse.php?CISOROOT=%2Fnuceng>

------
mixmax
It would be great if there was one for Chernobyl.

~~~
InclinedPlane
This is the best diagram I could find of the RBMK-1000 design:

[http://www.neimagazine.com/journals/Power/NEI/March_2006/att...](http://www.neimagazine.com/journals/Power/NEI/March_2006/attachments/RBMK1000Key.jpg)

~~~
AndrewO
Not to criticize this one, but it's interesting to see the difference between
a diagram like this one and the ones linked. Definitely gives me an
appreciation of technical illustrators that can make something that preserves
information and looks impressive.

